# TOP 12 Most Common NERITE Snails



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

*TOP 12 MOST COMMON NERITES*

*Arranged according to rareness in the wild here in my location*

*1. Yellow Zebra Nerites*










*2. Black Zebra Nerites*










*3. Yellow Tiger Nerites*










*4. Yellow Tracked Nerites*










*5. Black Tracked Nerites*










*6. Black Olive Nerites*










*7. Tiny Horned Brown Nerites*










*8. Tiny Horned Dotted Nerite*










*9. Tiny Wet Pebble Nerites*










*10. Tiny Horned Bumblebee Nerites*










*11. Tricolor Nerite Snails*










*
12. Red Tracked Nerite Snails*


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

Those red tracked are insane! Whats the natural habitat look like?


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Very sorry Disturbed. Been away for weeks from APC. I have a thread of my Treks for Nerite Snails. Do see them when you have the time. Here's the link


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's a link of my new thread "Trak for NERITE Snails" http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ates/81825-trek-nerite-snails.html#post615228


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

If you use straight RO in your tanks. What do you do for the snails so their shells don't degrade over time?


----------



## Holly12 (Dec 6, 2011)

I've heard of Virgin Nerite snails. They're pretty cool looking (sort of have a zebra nerite pattern to them... I've seen black and white and a sort of reddish/rainbow colouring.) I've also heard of Onion Nerites (they kind of look like the tracked ones, but the tracks are more large spots.) I loved my Zebra Nerites, they just left soooooo many hard eggs all over the place that are nearly impossible to get off!


----------



## krazeeboy (Jul 27, 2009)

nice i always thought the horn snails were all called horned nerites didn't know they had different names


----------

